# Zelda update!



## Amour Lie (Mar 22, 2013)

Zelda is getting close!! Thoughts? Who wants to guess the color, gender, and date that our little foal is coming!! The sire is black. Not sure if either or homo or not. 







Oh, also, you can see her bad eye in the picture. She is getting it removed after she weans the future foal!


----------



## amystours (Mar 22, 2013)

Bless her heart!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 24, 2013)

What a cutie




Hope you get lots of color!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 27, 2013)

A bay pinto is my guess.

How's she doing?


----------

